# Photoshop coole Effekte (komplette Bildverfremdung)



## mrcplay3 (13. November 2008)

Hallo
ich hab ein paar Fragen/Bitten an euch
also wir haben in der schule das thema bildverfremdung mit dem computer
ich habe photoshop
wir sollen quasi ein foto von usn machen und das dann anschließend am pc bearbeiten
hat jemand vll tipps, der selbsrt schonmal sowas gemacht
hat
also nicht einfach nur von farbigem bild zu schwarz weiß sondern richtig, mit effekten
zum beispiel würd ich gern mal ein bild von mir in nur geometrische formen bringen
oder halt mein bild also riesen kristall oder so
ich müsste dann so 3-4 unterschiedliche bilder machen
kann mir nicht jemand helfen mit geileen effekten?
es sollte schon fett aussehn
mfg
marcel


----------



## GoZoU (13. November 2008)

Versuchs doch für den Anfang erst einmal mit den Filtern. Wenn du wirklich tiefer in die Materie eindringen willst, solltest du dir viel Zeit nehmen. Bei Google findest du haufenweise Anleitungen und Turtorials.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## mrcplay3 (13. November 2008)

ich möcht einfach was haben
was andere in meiner klasse umhaut
bitte sagt mir sowas
wir sollen präsentationen mit dem beamer machen und da will ich die anderen weghauen, weil die fotos so geil aussehn
bitte
ich hab schon mit den filteern geguckt bloß das haut jemanden einfah nicht um...


----------



## HeNrY (13. November 2008)

Guck dir mal die Kunst- bzw. Malfilter von Photoshop an 
Eventuell noch nen Gaußschen Weichzeichner vorher darüber.

Wenn du was ganz verspieltes möchtest, versuch es mal mit verflüssigen.
Sonst kann ich noch auf (nicht schlagen bitte ) » dn - Design Nation verweisen.


----------



## exa (13. November 2008)

die fotos die umhauen hauen nicht umsonst um...

soll heißen: dazu sind dann sehr aufwendige bearbeitungen möglich(aber auch nötig!), für mein kunstprojekt habe ich mit über 150 bearbeitungsschritten ein passables bild hinbekommen...

du siehst also: ohne sehr gute programmkenntniss sind "umhaubilder" nicht möglich...


----------



## mrcplay3 (13. November 2008)

exa schrieb:


> die fotos die umhauen haeuen nicht umsonst um...
> 
> soll heißen: dazu sind dann sehr aufwendige bearbeitungen möglich, für mein kunstprojekt habe ich mit über 150 bearbeitungsschritten ein passables bild hinbekommen...
> 
> du siehst also: ohen sehr gute programmkenntniss sind "umhaubilder" nicht möglich...



ja es muss doch irgendwas geiles geben, was auch nich tprofis können
(tutorials undso find ich bis jetzt keine guten)
ihr?


----------



## el barto (13. November 2008)

Photoshop ist kein Wunder-Programm aber es biete enorm viele Funktionen, die gekonnt kombiniert, extrem gute Ergebnisse hervorbringen. 
Allerdings kommst du nicht drum rum das Programm zu "lernen" also möglichst viele Funktionen kennen zu lernen. Wenn du dich dann etwas damit auskennst kannst du einfach mal ein bisschen herum experimentieren. So mal eben geht das leider nicht. Dazu ist PS ungeeignet. 
Versuch erstmal ein paar Tutorials zu lesen, die die Basics erklären. Wenn du die drauf hast kannst du selbst experimentieren.

mfg el barto


----------



## mrcplay3 (14. November 2008)

el barto schrieb:


> Photoshop ist kein Wunder-Programm aber es biete enorm viele Funktionen, die gekonnt kombiniert, extrem gute Ergebnisse hervorbringen.
> Allerdings kommst du nicht drum rum das Programm zu "lernen" also möglichst viele Funktionen kennen zu lernen. Wenn du dich dann etwas damit auskennst kannst du einfach mal ein bisschen herum experimentieren. So mal eben geht das leider nicht. Dazu ist PS ungeeignet.
> Versuch erstmal ein paar Tutorials zu lesen, die die Basics erklären. Wenn du die drauf hast kannst du selbst experimentieren.
> 
> mfg el barto



ja habt ihr keine ideen`??


----------



## exa (14. November 2008)

sorry, aber was erwartest du denn??? ohne ausgangsbild und ne richtung willst du das wir dein kunstprojekt machen???

schau dich im programm um was du cool findest, und generell blätter mal in zeitschriften/katalogen und such im internet nach portraits, die dir gefallen

vllt ein andy warhall stil was für dich???


----------



## Adrenalize (14. November 2008)

Die besten Photoshop-Tutorials und Bilder im Netz setzen garnicht oder kaum auf die fertigen filter, das meiste wird da händisch gemacht. Man findet per Google aber eine Menge Anleitungen für Tricks.


----------



## mrcplay3 (14. November 2008)

Kann mir das einer mit dem Namen:
KATSCHENGq
machen?
hier: Homemade Tutorials  Blog Archive  Kaboom! Exploding Text


----------



## MB-present (14. November 2008)

hmm also kommplette verfremdung hab ich jetz net gemach aber zumindestens mitden filtern bissel rumgespiel .... kommt dan sowas raus





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mit Neoneffect und leuchtenden Kanten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und meine grakas mit beleuchtungeffekt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier auch wieder leutende Kanten und noch nen anderer Filter, dessen Name ich aber net mehr weiß

mfg


----------



## HeNrY (14. November 2008)

» dn - Design Nation - mehr sag ich nicht 
Und wehe du sagst, dass du da nichts findest, bei mehr als 350 PS-Tutorials...


----------



## GoZoU (15. November 2008)

Oder auch psd-tutorials.de

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Dr.Helium (15. November 2008)

Hab mich gerade mal rangesetzt und ein wenig gebastelt: http://s3b.directupload.net/images/081115/8afsmh47.jpg
Mach doch was in die Richtung.
Verflüssiger für die Gesichtsform, Feuer ausm Web und der Rest ist ein Brei aus Filtern .


----------



## mrcplay3 (15. November 2008)

Dr.Helium schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade mal rangesetzt und ein wenig gebastelt: http://s3b.directupload.net/images/081115/8afsmh47.jpg
> Mach doch was in die Richtung.
> Verflüssiger für die Gesichtsform, Feuer ausm Web und der Rest ist ein Brei aus Filtern .


wie kopiert man denn das feuer darein?
und wie has du das alles gemacht
kannste bisschen mehr erklären?
ich mein mit dem rauch undso, das das feuer da so geil rausguckt


----------



## Dr.Helium (15. November 2008)

mrcplay3 schrieb:


> wie kopiert man denn das feuer darein?
> und wie has du das alles gemacht
> kannste bisschen mehr erklären?
> ich mein mit dem rauch undso, das das feuer da so geil rausguckt


Sofern du nicht die Englische Version hast von Photoshop suchste dir am besten im Web eine Liste mit den Filtern in Deutsch/Englisch. Ich hab nämlich die englische Version von CS2 von unserer Schule.
*
Feuer:*
Da habe ich mir einfach ein Bild (rechts unten im Pic) gesucht und eingefügt. den schwarzen Rand habe ich grob entfernt (Shortcut 'E') mit einer weichen Auswahlkante. Dannach habe ich das Feuer dort plaziert wo es hinsoll und als Ebeneneffekt 'Lighten' draufsetzt.
Die Ebene mit dem Feuer habe ich dann kopiert (Shortcut: Strg+J) Ebeneneffekt auf 'Linear Dodge' gestellt, nochmal kopiert und Ebeneneffekt 'Color Dodge' eingestellt. Da muss man immer einfach die einzelnen Ebeneneffekte durchgehen und schauen was gut wirkt.
Zum Schluss habe ich noch mit dem Tool 'Color Burn' das Feuer nachbearbeitet damit es kontrastreicher ist.

*Rauch:*
Der Rauch ist das einfachste. Der Rauch ist das Feuer. Den Layer mit dem Feuer habe ich kopiert, das ganze auf monochrome gestellt, Filter 'Disort'->'Wave' und zum schluss noch 'Gaussian Blur' drauf damit der Rauch nicht so gestochen scharf ist.

*Kleiner Tipp:*
Wenn du eine Idee hast was du machen willst, such dir im Web dazu tutorials. Ich krieg auch nicht alles aus dem Kopf zusammen deswegen suche ich mir dann immer Tutorials zu den einzelnen sachen und übertrage das auf mein Bild.

Wenn du willst lade ich dir die .psd Datei mal bei Rapidshare hoch, dann kannste dir das ganze mal anschauen wenn du willst.


----------



## mrcplay3 (15. November 2008)

Dr.Helium schrieb:


> Sofern du nicht die Englische Version hast von Photoshop suchste dir am besten im Web eine Liste mit den Filtern in Deutsch/Englisch. Ich hab nämlich die englische Version von CS2 von unserer Schule.
> *
> Feuer:*
> Da habe ich mir einfach ein Bild (rechts unten im Pic) gesucht und eingefügt. den schwarzen Rand habe ich grob entfernt (Shortcut 'E') mit einer weichen Auswahlkante. Dannach habe ich das Feuer dort plaziert wo es hinsoll und als Ebeneneffekt 'Lighten' draufsetzt.
> ...



wär nett wenn du die hochladen würdest..


----------



## Dr.Helium (15. November 2008)

RapidShare Webhosting + Webspace

Vielleicht bringts dir ja was.


----------



## exa (15. November 2008)

mrcplay3 schrieb:


> Kann mir das einer mit dem Namen:
> KATSCHENGq
> machen?
> hier: Homemade Tutorials  Blog Archive  Kaboom! Exploding Text



du willst es nicht checken oder???

hier wird ganz bestimmt niemand DEIN kunstprojekt machen, wir helfen dir gerne bei der umsetzung, wenn du fragen hast, aber das ist eine leistung die DU erbringen musst!!! dazu gehört nun mal nicht nur das machen sondern auch das brainstorming, das recherchieren nach material usw.


----------



## mrcplay3 (15. November 2008)

exa schrieb:


> du willst es nicht checken oder???
> 
> hier wird ganz bestimmt niemand DEIN kunstprojekt machen, wir helfen dir gerne bei der umsetzung, wenn du fragen hast, aber das ist eine leistung die DU erbringen musst!!! dazu gehört nun mal nicht nur das machen sondern auch das brainstorming, das recherchieren nach material usw.


bleib mal ganz chillig..


----------



## mrcplay3 (16. November 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen wie man dieses heir mit phothoshop hinkriegt?
hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habs schon mit farbton/sättigung versucht, aber das geht nicht
ich hab dsas bild aufner hp gesehn udn würds gern bei einem anderen foto
Hier.:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch machen?
kann mir das einer erklären?
ich will das hinkriegen, das man halt einfach nur diese 2 farben da jeweiles hat...
wär supper nett
danke!


----------



## Dr.Helium (16. November 2008)

Habs mal auf die schnelle Versucht. Mit deinem Foto geht das nicht wirklich gut.
http://s2b.directupload.net/images/081116/e2yk2oj7.jpg
Mit Bildern in denen überwiegend eine Farbe herrscht scheint das ganz gut zu funktionieren.
Um dannach die verbliebenen Farben so zu verändern wie man will, drückt man einfach Strg+U und schiebt den obersten Regler nach links oder rechts .


----------



## mrcplay3 (16. November 2008)

Dr.Helium schrieb:


> Habs mal auf die schnelle Versucht. Mit deinem Foto geht das nicht wirklich gut.
> http://s2b.directupload.net/images/081116/e2yk2oj7.jpg
> Mit Bildern in denen überwiegend eine Farbe herrscht scheint das ganz gut zu funktionieren.
> Um dannach die verbliebenen Farben so zu verändern wie man will, drückt man einfach Strg+U und schiebt den obersten Regler nach links oder rechts .


cooL
danke !
ehm weiß jemand noch wie man hier:
Homemade Tutorials  Blog Archive  Kaboom! Exploding Text
bei step 7 den grauen rauch hinbekommt(den hat man bei step 6 noch nicht!!)?


----------



## exa (16. November 2008)

steht doch da:

Let’s add one more light burst effect. Create a new layer, grab the Lasso tool and draw a selection with an irregular shape. Feather the selection (Ctrl+Alt+D) with about 20px, then press Ctrl + L and give your shape a red-ish color (view the images below for details). Give it a Radial Blur of about 80, Blur Method: Zoom, Quality: Best. Duplicate this layer and press Ctrl + T to transform it, scale it to about 70% then modify the Levels (Ctrl + L) to give it a light orange color. Duplicate this layer once.

zu dem bild: das is ein andy warhol effekt... einfach bei google suchen, gibt genug tuts dazu...


----------



## mrcplay3 (16. November 2008)

exa schrieb:


> steht doch da:
> 
> Let’s add one more light burst effect. Create a new layer, grab the Lasso tool and draw a selection with an irregular shape. Feather the selection (Ctrl+Alt+D) with about 20px, then press Ctrl + L and give your shape a red-ish color (view the images below for details). Give it a Radial Blur of about 80, Blur Method: Zoom, Quality: Best. Duplicate this layer and press Ctrl + T to transform it, scale it to about 70% then modify the Levels (Ctrl + L) to give it a light orange color. Duplicate this layer once.


ja das versteht ich ja nicht..
kann es einer für normale deutsche leute übersetzen?
ich verstehs einfach net sry


----------



## exa (16. November 2008)

ok. 
erstell ne neue Ebene, nimm das Lassowerkzeug und mal dir son Kleks aufs Bild. Das füllst du dann mit Weiß, und reduzierst die Deckung so wie es dir passt. Dann machst du ne Weiche Kante von 20 Pixel, und färbst das ganze wie du lustig bist...


----------



## mrcplay3 (17. November 2008)

exa schrieb:


> ok.
> erstell ne neue Ebene, nimm das Lassowerkzeug und mal dir son Kleks aufs Bild. Das füllst du dann mit Weiß, und reduzierst die Deckung so wie es dir passt. Dann machst du ne Weiche Kante von 20 Pixel, und färbst das ganze wie du lustig bist...


mh
irgendwie is das was komisches
da muss man doch was mit rauch einfügen glaub nich das dein tipp da geht


----------



## exa (17. November 2008)

und wieso nicht???

rauch ist nix anderes als weiße pixel die keine hundertprozentige deckung haben, und was hab ich jetz anderes geschrieben??


----------



## mrcplay3 (17. November 2008)

exa schrieb:


> und wieso nicht???
> 
> rauch ist nix anderes als weiße pixel die keine hundertprozentige deckung haben, und was hab ich jetz anderes geschrieben??


mh
ich probiers nachher nochmal
achja was heißt eigentlich:
and set the Blending Mode to _Overlay
also was heißt das overlay? 
heißt des ineinanderkopieren?
_


----------



## exa (17. November 2008)

das ist die option multiplizieren glaub ich, kannste oben einstellen bei den entsprechenden werkzeugen...


----------



## Dr.Helium (17. November 2008)

mrcplay3 schrieb:


> mh
> irgendwie is das was komisches
> da muss man doch was mit rauch einfügen glaub nich das dein tipp da geht


Wenn dir das so nicht schmeckt, markiere mit dem Lasso den gewünschten Bereich, dann wende den Filter Wolken an, lege Gaussian Blur drüber (10-20 z.B.) und reduziere dann die Deckkraft. So hast du evtl. ein paar mehr Kontraste in dem Rauch.


exa schrieb:


> das ist die option multiplizieren glaub ich, kannste oben einstellen bei den entsprechenden werkzeugen...


Nein das wäre Multiply .
Gerade mal gegoogelt (@mrcplay: photoshop filter übersetzung -> 2. Treffer)
http://www.hilfdirselbst.ch/diverse_seiten/photoshop/psd-uebersetzung.php
Overlay =	Ineinander kopieren


----------



## mrcplay3 (17. November 2008)

Dr.Helium schrieb:


> Wenn dir das so nicht schmeckt, markiere mit dem Lasso den gewünschten Bereich, dann wende den Filter Wolken an, lege Gaussian Blur drüber (10-20 z.B.) und reduziere dann die Deckkraft. So hast du evtl. ein paar mehr Kontraste in dem Rauch.
> 
> Nein das wäre Multiply .
> Gerade mal gegoogelt (@mrcplay: photoshop filter übersetzung -> 2. Treffer)
> ...


danke
die seite hilft mir ziemlich weiter

und was heißt linear dodge?


----------



## HeNrY (19. November 2008)

Frag doch mal Google... man muss dir ja nicht alles vorkramen.
Und wenn du legal PS hast, dann ist da auch eine fette Doku/Hilfe mit dabei.
Wegen der vier bi-color  Bilder:
Pro Bild einfach Farbton/Sättigung + Tonwertkorrektur - fertig.


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (26. November 2008)

hey,
schau mal bei tutcast.com, tutvid.com, psdtuts.com, worth1000.com nach
die haben interessantes PS material....
viel glück bei deiner arbeit....

Babylon-Ganja


----------

